# Questions about night hunting in Kansas



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

My buddy said he cannot use a spotlight in Kansas. Says NO artificial lights.

Has been misinformed ? Can the light just not be connected to the truck or what ?

Thanks
Luke


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If I were you Luke, I would have him check the states dept. of wildlife web site and make sure. Or call a game warden to make sure. Phone numbers are usually on the site. Not worth getting a ticket over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 on sound advice, game laws vary from state to state, and several states do NOT allow hunting past sunset. You can check their site for yourself also.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I was hopeing some of the Kansas guys would chime in.

I have an email submitted to the the KDWP. So if that doesnt clear it up then Ill just call or give him the number to call.

THANKS GUYS !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*ARTIFICIAL LIGHT* 
Furbearers and coyotes may be taken at night, but use of artificial light, including optics that project or amplify light, is prohibited. However, hand-held, battery-powered flashlights, hat lamps, or hand-held lanterns may be used to take trapped furbearers, trapped coyotes, or furbearers treed by dogs with .22 rimfire rifles and handguns.

Only for *trapped* animals.
I'm not sure how you would take a coyote at night without some sort of artificial light.....Unless you decided to try your luck in a thunderstorm.

Note to self: take a much taller person hunting tonight.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

lol...Im sure the storms get pretty wild up there. Probally worse there than here.

With me being in Texas all my life and never having the chance to hunt in other states I had no idea that there was such laws. lol
Its kinda sad ! BUT once again it makes me proud to be in TEXAS !

I just figured everybody had the chance and thrill of seeing those glowing eyes comeing in to the call !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is how Okla is pretty much though they dont say anything about trapped animals. I hunted many times using moon light to hunt coyotes at night.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a neat little web site I found in a predator hunting magazine that I was reading and I think that it will be helpful in this situation and for anybody wanting to hunt in a different state. All you have to do is click on the state that you want game laws in and you can look at there book. Just thought it may help some of you out I know that I like looking at the site.

http://www.huntnfishregs.com/


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ole Missouri basically the same law apply. Our state is tryin to get this OLD law over turned. Coyotes may still be takin at night! (moon lit) Yes we hunt moon lit nights, and not just anytime, when the snow is on, is about the only way. In all my years of hunting coyotes, i have only been able to do this a few time. This season was one of the few!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Here it is straight from the horses mouth....lol

You may hunt coyotes at might but only by moonlight. No artificial light is legal at all for varmint hunting.

-- 
Marilyn Alberg
LE Division
KS Dept. of Wildlife & Parks
512 SE 25th Ave.
Pratt, KS 67124
620-672-0707
[email protected]


----------

